# Python Dust or Equisect?



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not sure which one of these to use...my husband came home with a can of Python dust yesterday, but I'm totally freaked out by the warnings on the can...don't get it on your skin, take off contaminated clothing. I am such a klutz, I just KNOW I'll dump the whole can all over myself or something! But what about the Equisect, does anyone know? I saw that Stacey gave it high reviews and I want to see those little buggers dead! And did I read that it's good for mosquitos too? Not sure if it's ok for lactating does or if I would need to dump the milk? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Equisect is all natural so yup safe for all

I used flysect when I couldn't find the equisect though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...I got a whole bunch of the Python dust on me one time and I'm still here....nothing happened.  I think the warnings on there are mainly to prevent a lawsuit should someone feel "sue-happy". I've had good success with it. And have used it on lactating and pregnant does without any issues. It works pretty good. :thumb:


----------



## littleflower (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Kylee! My husband just returned it!! I did get the Equisect, though, and wow! Those little suckers are DEAD!! It seemed almost immediate, too. I was impressed and very happy! And the mosquitos (which are REALLY bad here this year) are staying away, too. Bonus! Thanks, Stacey for the heads-up! :leap:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used python dust and also gotten it on me and I'm still here. If you go to their website it says can be used at any age so I'm sure if it was dangerous you wouldn't be able to use it on youngsters. I know alot of my flea shampoos and even some of my other's in the grooming shop have ages on them. Oh and it worked great for me


----------

